# Kate Hudson: purple dress



## purpleRain (Jun 11, 2008)

I love Kate hudson, she's great, but the dress...hm... I like the color on her but her cleavage is not right for this dress.

I like how she don't cares about her small breast size though!

What do you think about this dress?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Saw her on Conan in this outfit. It was a bad choice.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah it definitely doesnt do justice for her cleavage at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 11, 2008)

Ick.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 11, 2008)

The colour is quite pretty but doesn't suit her at all, especially the cleavage haha.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

i think its cute.


----------



## monniej (Jun 11, 2008)

not crazy about the dress, but the shoes are hot! i wish i could see them better.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

its okay but it just doesn't look all that good


----------



## Karren (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a nightie!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 11, 2008)

Love Kate and love the dress, but she needs a little more cleavage


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with BeautyF, love kate, love the dress, but it really shows off how SMALL her boobs are. I think she could have found a dress that flattered her chest a little more


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh gosh, this didn't do anything for her bustline at all....

Very pretty girl, gorgeous dress too, but not for her. tsk.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a little too much openness in the bust area for her


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 12, 2008)

the dress looks great but definitely not on her... no justice at all...


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2008)

Doesnt flatter her chest area at all..

she should have worn something different.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

cute dress just not on her body type


----------



## GeeCee (Jun 15, 2008)

She looks like she has some chest zits covered up with make-up.


----------



## dancer01 (Jun 16, 2008)

The dress is kind of cute.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think to wear a dress like that, you need to have more in the bust area. It's a pretty dress though, and she is stunning, love her hair in this photo!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 16, 2008)

Love her. Not too crazy on the dress.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 16, 2008)

the dress is kinda cute...but it's not right for her body type


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks terrible on her!!


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 17, 2008)

What about the crazy embroidery on the bottom middle? What the heck is that? The bow was a bit much but then there's this Cadillac crest on the skirt.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 17, 2008)

Ya, love the dress but her "little girls" aren't quite doing it justice!

She does look very pretty though.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmm...I think it's a beautiful dress but something's not right.


----------



## aney (Jun 18, 2008)

The dress is pretty.... but if you don't got it you can't flaunt it!


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 18, 2008)

The color is great but the cut is horrible.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 21, 2008)

The purple colour looks nice on her, but the dress is not quite it, it needs someone with more cleavage to carry it off.


----------



## lapuce (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks good but the dress doesn't flatter her at all.She can send it to me though.I have some bust hehe.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't really like it on her...I do like her hair a lot though.


----------

